# 1 day post 2 day transfer with 2 embies on board!!!



## Stacey Anne (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey everyone

wondered if anyone was in the same position as me??  I had my transfer yesterday at only 2 days after egg collection, we only had 2 eggs fertilise on this cycle    no point in keeping them out in the open so got them back where they belong, hopefully snuggling up and settling in what will be their home for the next 9 months   

So............ test date is the 11th/12th November and I'm currently feeling quite relaxed! However i do expect the 2ww will eventually take its toll on my sanity!  So watch out for crazy posts and ill look forward to support from you guys and me likewise supporting you guys.

Good luck to all during the 2ww  xxxxx


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Stacey Anne, I am in the same position as you and I am going insane. I had 2 day 2 embryos put back 4 days ago. I was so disappointed that we only got 2 to put back and none to freeze, we did so well last time got 3 blastocysts its strange how it works isn't it? It still didn't work though last time though so I suppose theres no point in comparing, it only takes one, or so they say! I had lots of twinges for the first couple of days and my (.)(.)'s were massive and sore but now I feel fine which is so frustrating!!! grr I wish we had a crystal ball!!

my otd is 08/11/2010

good luck to you xxxxx


----------



## Stacey Anne (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Emabee

thanks for your reply, i was also a bit disappointed with only having 2 embies, last time i had 6 that went to blast and 2 that were frozen! But there's nothing much we can do but keep or fingers, legs, toes, arms etc etc crossed and prey for the best possible out come.

So....... your a little bit further on than me, my test date is 11th/12th November. So today my little embies are 4 days old    , and i hope they are clinging on!!  As of yet i have not really had any symptoms, maybe some mild cramping in my lower tummy but other than that nothing at all.  I think we manage to invent symptoms when we constantly hunt for them!!! The 2ww can send ya crazy   .

Very good luck for the next 7 days please keep me updated with anything and everything. 

xxx


----------



## em09 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi

I had my ET yesterday, only 2 out of 10 fertilised and are both are back in me  

Go back on 12/11 for a pregnancy blood test  and i hope its BFP  

xx


----------



## Stacey Anne (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Em09

very good luck to you, how you feeling??  I'm still quite calm actually, not had any symptoms as of yet i don't think?  I'm remaining as upbeat about this cycle as i can be and have everything crossed.

Keep me updated with how your getting on.   

Lots of love and baby dust

xx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you, I had 2 x 2 cell embies put back on Friday, I too was very disappointed at the time, though we have never got to blast stage anyway before, but I always hope.  My test date is Wednesday 10th, am going crazy already, keep getting aching tummy, but have read so many things over the years that I think everybody is different and every symptom can be interpreted differently.  I am trying to remain positive that this time it is going to work        I have read stories on here about lots of 2 cells working out and people even ending up with twins, so just remaining positive.

How's everyone feeling today?
Jo
xxxx


----------



## Stacey Anne (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Joliejo

thanks for joining in, its been a wee bit quiet on this tread if I'm honest!!  So, if you had 2 x 2 cell put back Friday was that a 2 day transfer?  I had 2 x 4 cell embies put back on Saturday which was a 2 day transfer.  it all gets so confusing!!  So your test date is Wednesday 10th, i got told to test Thursday/Friday (the hospital and the clinic tell me different dates).  Will you be doing a hpt or blood test??  Lots of questions i know, but i go back to work on Thursday and was thinking of testing on Wednesday, but i dont have a blood test just a hpt, what do you think??

As far as symptoms go, I'm not sure Ive actually had any as of yet, i sometimes get aching in my lower tummy (almost in my lady bits).  While I'm sat typing my back is aching slightly but I'm guessing its cause Ive been sat for ages..... who knows it drives me crazy  .In all fairness tho the little embies are only actually 7 days old today so can they really cause alot of symptoms yet??   

Anyway, id love to here about your progress and how your getting on, keep me updated, lots of love and baby dust to all.  Ill be saying my    for every1 on the dreaded 2ww.

xxxxx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Morning all,

Can I join in....i had one 2 day embie put back last Wednesday so today is 8dp2dt for me.

I was really disappointed and upset too as we had 16 eggs, 12 mature so were injected but only 1 fertilised....we went from a 100% fertilisation rate on our last cycle to an 8% fertilisation rate this time.....gutted.

Also had lots of other things go wrong, got OHSS before EC too...definately my worst cycle EVER but on a positive note our 4 cell embie was 'text book' perfect....yay!!

No real symptoms, i have greasy skin but think its the gestone injections, i remember getting it last time too.  My boobs are a little sore yesterday and today but i might be imagining it!!! 

Hope you are all ok girls and not going too insane!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Stacey Anne (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Jo

welcome to the thread.  Your a few days ahead of me, I'm 5dp2dt, I'm glad I'm not the only one with no real specific symptoms.

Thats such a shame that with 16 eggs only 1 fertilised   .  However the one that did sounds like a proper fighter......and like they say all you need is 1, lets hope mother nature waves her wand over our heads and we become the lucky ones.

Good luck with the wait, by the way when do you test??

Stace xx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Stace...thats what DH and I said about the embryo...it must be quite strong to have fertilised when all the other didn't...hopefully anyway!!!

My test date is a week tomorrow - the 12th....dreading it!!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey guys, just wondered if u had frozen embryo transfer's as that is wot ur title of this thread is, if it is then I think I'm in the right place . 
I had fet Friday the 29th usin 2 x 3day frosties so I think that makes me 6dp a 3dt very confusing.

I hope u all get the results u dream of xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Forgot to say I also test on the 11th xx


----------



## em09 (Oct 8, 2010)

I think i becoming obsessed with symptom spotting,    havent had any at all apart from the odd ache but then again it was only monday when i had 2 embryos transfered on day 3 both grade 2 (was not told about cell   ) so it early days!

also what do DP DT mean? sorry im still trying to figure what the abberations means  

I went back to work yesterday and it took my mind of things (kinda   )

xx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Stacey Anne,

Yes I had a 2 day transfer, first time ever, always had 3 day transfers before.  I wish mine had been 4 cells, that's good for day 2. I will go in and have a blood test because on a couple of cycles ago I got a positive but it was only at a level of 20 and wouldn't have showed up on a home test, unfortunately the rate didn't double as it should have and it didn't work out. So I would always go in now, just to make sure. I think its down to personal preference, maybe test on the Weds but bare in mind it may not show up the positive and a day or two later it may do, so don't panic.  I am so so so hoping and praying for a BFP on Wednesday, time is dragging, keep getting aching too, but you get aching if you're pregnant too.... so hopefully that's what it is    No you're right, wouldn't get any symptoms yet really, cause you can only get them after they have implanted and hcg starts rising etc.  I am hoping and       too for everyone, think we all deserve a positive result       

Hi Jo, I think your little one must be a fighter, your clinic must test later than mine as I am only 6dp 2dt, and I test on Wednesday 10th, they do it 14 days from egg collection?

Hi Little miss Stephy, welcome to the thread, I didn't have a frozen transfer, I just had a two day transfer and was looking for some other people that did too    You're right its all very confusing! ha ha

Hi EM, that;s funny that they didn't tell you about the cell count, wonder why that was, my clinic always gives you all the info every day?  Keeping fingers crossed for us all 

xxxx


----------



## Stacey Anne (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Ive just changed the subject for this post, it did say frosties on board but i think i was meant to put embies!! But don't worry stephy you can still join in   .

Ive got my parents here this weekend, so I'm hoping they manage to keep me occupied (I'm in the south but from the north so they visiting). They however don't know about the embies on board     Me and DH decided that on this cycle we would keep it completely to our selves, Ive actually preferred it that way.

Still cant decide what day to test on, I'm thinking Wednesday seems to early so i might have to hold out, like i said i only do a hpt.  Still not really got any symptoms DH thinks my boobies look a bit different but i don't think he actually knows for sure i think he just enjoys looking! lol   

I hope every1 has an enjoyable weekend and the 2 week wait doesn't send you all t crazy   .  Lots of love and prayers and baby dust to you all  xxxxx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Morning ladies,

Joliejo, my clinic do it 16 days from ET....they all vary within a few days of each other, i've never been tempted to test early before but for some reason this time i really am!!

No real symptoms to report - just sharp pains in ovaries but do have OHSS so its prob that.

Hope you girls are all ok and looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend!!

Jo xxxxxxx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Morning all,

This thread seems to be a little quiet, hope you are all ok.

I still have no symptoms, does anyone else?  I'm back to work tomorrow after 2 weeks off  not looking forward to it!!

Hope you are having a good weekend,

Jo


----------



## Stacey Anne (Jul 18, 2009)

Morning Girlie's

Has the weekend been kind to all you PUPO ladies??  Hey Jo i agree it seems to have gone quiet on this thread!  Back to work tomorrow hey?  i go back on Wednesday and I'm not looking forward to it if I'm honest. So the count down to test date has begun. 4 more sleeps for me, Ive decided to stick to what Ive been told and test on 11th, i refuse to test any earlier.

As far as symptoms go, my boobies were feeling tender yesterday but strangely so at the sides kinda by my armpit??   And they were roasting hot??    Not sure what any of that means, and again i could just be imagining things....  The 2ww has a tendency to do that!! lol.

hope you girls are well and keeping sane, lots of love and luck to you all    

Stace  xxx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Morning Stace,

I also have tender boobs, same as you at the side...althought they are not hot!!!  I think mine might be due to either the trigger shot or the gestone injections i'm on - i checked the side effects and aparently the injections can do that.

We have an announcment at work on Tuesday which will probably mean more redundancies....in a way its taking my mind off the 2ww!!

Hope you are ok,

Jo xxxx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Morning all,

Weekend has been okay so far, apart from a couple of near meltdown's over lack of symptoms and achy tum    You'd think I'd be used to this 2ww thing by now, but it never gets any easier does it!!!!  

Good for you Stacey Anne, its hard to hold out but I think its probably for the best as then you'll be certain its the right result.  Not sure about the symptoms, strange, maybe its all to do with the drugs etc... I keep feeling my tummy gets a bit hot, then I panic, but I am sure all is fine.  The things we put ourselves through.  Have you told your parents or managed to keep things quiet still?

Hey Jo, at least work may take your mind of things..... a little? I know what you mean about the lack of symptoms, I keep wishing I had symptoms, a sign, anything to let me know, that I am pregnant, keep       that it works this time.

I have a dilemma girls, as I said, I normally go in for a blood test at my clinic, and am booked in for 9.00am on Wednesday, however I don't know whether to do a hpt, I have never done one before, part of me really wants to, but I am so scared, what shall I do?  am going   

Enjoy your Sundary girlies 
xxxx

Sorry only just saw your post Jo, hope all goes okay at work, another worry!
xxxxx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Joliejo,

My clinic only tells us to do the HPT, they don't do blood tests so its difficult to say.  I would do what ever you feel comfortable with...if you do a HPT will it be too early for any result to show?

Jo xxx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

I guess it could be too early too show, that's why I've always done it at the clinic, its just I am so nervous, the last time I went and they told me it was negative was awful, but I really hope my luck has changed and they give me good news this time.  I will probably just go to the clinic and get a defininte answer....

Praying and hoping its good news for us all
xxxx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

praying and hoping for you to joliejo.......xxxx


----------



## Pinkylady (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 
Apologies for jumping in on your thread but I was reading it and wanted to say thanks, because now I know I'm not alone with the feeling of going mad waiting for any ache, pain or possible sign of pregnancy!  
I got 2, 8 cell embies placed in on Monday, 3 day transfer. We got 9 eggs, 8 were mature, 4 fertilised and we were hoping to go to blastocyst stage but two developed abnormal cells, so we got the remaining two, our '2 soldiers', placed back in.    
With our first icsi I stayed off work for 2 weeks but I took off the day of transfer and the day after then went back. It has helped take my mind off it a bit but I'm still looking for symptoms, eventhough I've been on the internet several times and there's lots of webpages say that it's too early to have symptoms and any that people have may be down to the pessaries!
I've been doing loads different this time than our last cycle, been taking vitamins, doing acupuncture and been drinking lots of fluid, milk and started pineapple juice too, fingers crossed we get a different outcome this cycle too.    
I'm testing on Fri 12th too, our clinic does a blood pregnancy test, which seems a popular day for tests on this thread, wishing everyone a positive outcome.    
I'm not really on the internet everyday but I will be before Friday, probably googling '2ww symptoms' as usual!
Thanks again for proving that I'm not a nutter and please send me some sticky vibes and baby dust


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

pinklady - your post made me laugh because i've just been googling '2ww bfp sympyoms'!!! lol


----------



## Stacey Anne (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Girls

Welcome pink lady!  I have also been googling 2ww symptoms lol! I'm sure we all go through the same sort of moments of madness, it truly is an emotional rollercoaster. 

My parents went home today and yes Jo i managed to keep my mouth shut and they have left not knowing that i may be carrying their grandchild   now thats a nice thought, it actually made me feel a bit squiffy in my tummy a nice warm squiffy feeling if that makes sense?? I'm hoping and praying this has worked ladies    .  Only 3 more sleeps for me and i will know.

Emabee, where have you gone its your test date today??  I'm hoping and praying that you have got the result you dreamed of    , please let us know.

to the rest of us that still have to wait good luck, lots of love and positive thoughts sent your way.

xxx


----------



## CarolinaT (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi there, just wanted to wish you all the love and luck in the world for your test date, i've had my 1st ET today, one put back in...almost burst into tears when my gran told me it would of been my grandad's birthday today, how spooky is that...i'll take any kind of positive lucky charm going to get me through the 2ww  
Hope all your dreams come true


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Ah Stacey, that made me smile, I certainly hope you are carrying their grandchild, and that I am carry a new grandchild for my parents too, does make you feel all fuzzy inside    Plus all the rest of the ladies on here too   

Only two more sleeps for me, definintely decided not to test at home, to go to the clinic and face the news there, hopefully being wonderful news       am praying hard girls       

Em thinking of you, hope all okay?

Hi Caroline, welcome to  our little thread, aaah you made me think of my dear grandparents, I fell pregnant with my son a couple of months after my dear Nanny died, I think she and my other grandparents brought him to me.  I bet your grandad will help you too, lots of love. xxxx


----------



## Stacey Anne (Jul 18, 2009)

OMG joliejo, just 1 more sleep for you     .  I'm hoping and praying for you and sending lots of love and sticky vibes.  How have you been feeling??  Any symptoms?

I'm still imagining things i think, either that or its the drugs, who knows??  Well not long to go now, hope every1 is holding out.... i think we have all done really well to not test early, so many girls on here test all the time.

Sticky vibes to you all xxxx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi all,

Stacey, I am so nervous, thanks so much for your prayers and sticky vibes, wishing them for you too hun.  I am just still getting an achy tum on and off, the odd twinge, felt a bit dizzy today, so had some chocolate, think that was just hunger though...   Drugs and pregnancy can both cause symptoms, so I guess the only way to know for sure is test!!!!  What symptoms are you getting?

Praying for a BFP in the morning, will let you know girls.
Jo
xxxx


----------



## Pinkylady (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Joliejo - I hope everything went well for you today! 

Stacey anne - Did you not tell your parents? We did first time round but this time we havent - it's such a weird feeling because normally we tell them everything! Good luck for tomorrow! 

Two sleeps to go for me, tummy has been a bit sore today, especially tonight. Starting to panic a bit, got af day before test day last time round, which would be tomorrow, as we are back at the hospital on Friday, here's hoping for a bit BFP!!!     

Hope everyone is doing okay


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi joliejo....been thinking of you today and hope it went well xxx

Stace...good luck for tmrw hun xxx

Pinklady...good luck to you for friday xxx

I had a little pink spotting this evening so think af is on its way  still going to test on friday though although i think its just a formality to confirm the inevitable!!

Hope you girls are all ok and feel more positive than me!!

Jo xxx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Just to let you all know we got another BFN today, absolutely devestated.... Just don't know how much more I can take.  Good luck to you all, hoping your luck is better than mine.

Stacey, thinking of you tom xxxx

Jo, Sorry honey, you never know though, don't give up xxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Bfn for me to today  gutted


----------



## Stacey Anne (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi ladies

Joliejo I'm soooooo sorry for your BFN, I'm sending you so many hugs right now and hope you can remain positive, hug your miracle boy Thomas and keep believing it CAN happen again    xxx
Stephy big hugs for you also, its a tough ride this IVF stuff    xxx
KJ1, please let me know how you got on pink spotting doesn't mean its over, ill keep praying for you   xx

On to me..............the emotional rollercoaster continues, i tested on wed night, very naughty   but had the test ready for Thursday morning and couldn't resist, got a very very faint BFP, so tested again Thursday morning another BFP still faint but a bit more visable.  i didn't want to post just in case it changed.  So tested again for the 3rd time this morning DH kindly woke me up at 6am to do it.  Another BFP but again faint but more visable that the previous 2.  So..... I'm guessing I'm preggers    .  Only thing is I'm very scared to let myself believe it, stupid i know, so I'm gonna test again in the morning and hope for a darker line, i also have to phone my hospital in the morning with the result.  Feeling rather emotional to be honest, obviously very excited but trying to keep that at bay, just in case, to be honest think I'm going crazy!!!!    

Lots of love and hugs to you all, i promise to keep you posted xxxxx


----------



## Stacey Anne (Jul 18, 2009)

forgot to mention Pink Lady, i hope you got the result you are dreaming of today, sending you all the luck in the world xxxx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

BFN for me too today girls....like i expected after the worst cycle ever!!

Stace - i'm really pleased for you and praying it gets stronger hun xxx

Stephy and joliejo - sorry to hear your news....thinking of you both xxx

Well......i've booked an appointment for Wednesday next week at a new clinic (private this time) for us to plan our next cycle....I like a plan and find it helps me get through this heartache a little bit easier as it gives me something to look forward to...crazy i know!!

Hope you are all ok and spend sometime relaxing over the weekend.

Stace - you better take it easy girlie!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## em09 (Oct 8, 2010)

Afraid its a   for me, absolutely gutted, cant stop crying  

good luck for everyone else  

x


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

emo9 - sorry to hear your news huni....sending you lots of hugs...i know exactly how you feel xxxxxxx


----------



## Stacey Anne (Jul 18, 2009)

Guys I'm sorry about your BFN's, its so hard sometimes   .  I do understand how you feel, JK1 I'm a bit like you i like to get my head into a plan when things dont work out as id of liked, so i wish you loads of luck with that.

Em have a good cry your allowed, but remember not to give up, whats meant to be will be. I'm thinking of you all at this tough time.  Take a look at my signature ive been through the mill a bit, but ive come out fighting you have to, you girls can 2 xxx

Lots of love to you all, and heres hoping and praying that my BFP sticks and that all important line gets stronger!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Stace....you have been through the mill but I have my fingers crossed for you...make sure you keep us updated on how you go...did you do anther test today?

Jo xxx


----------



## Pinkylady (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi girls - we got our BFP yesterday, delighted, still hasn't sunk in that we've been successful this time!!! I do understand what an emotional rollercoaster this whole journey is, and another rollercoaster is just starting for myself and hubby. Booked in for scan on 3rd Dec to make sure that everything is looking okay, fingers crossed  

Big hugs for everyone


----------



## Stacey Anne (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey girls

congrats pinklady, really really chuffed for you.   

Did another test this morning another BFP so 4 tests 4 BFP.  called the hospital to let them know, booked 1st scan for 3 weeks today all good finally starting to sink in!!  Then about 11.30 this morning i go pee and I'm bleeding, just light and pink not red.  Rang the hospital back got told to increase my pessaries to 3 a day and call back Monday, they didn't seem overly worried as it was light pink blood.  Its now 8pm and i have terrible period cramps and the blood has got heavier and redder throughout the day    with a small amount of clotting.... so i suppose its all over for us this time to.

How do i feel??  pretty numb really, i dont suppose any1 has any knowledge of this situation and knows what i should expect? I think i know in my heart its game over, but id like to cling to any bit of hope i can.  I just like to know 1 way or the other so i can deal with it and carry on!

Thanks again for your support and good luck to you all for the future xxxxx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Stace...i'm really sorry to hear your news hun...i've never had a BFP so i've got no experience of this...although i do know someone who has just been through a very similar experience...sending you loads of hugs xxxx

Pinklady....congratulations lovely xxxx


----------



## Stacey Anne (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Girls

Its all over for me this time afraid, bleeding has got worse, i tested this morning and BFN  .  At least i know, spoke to my hospital and they confirmed that a BFN means unfortunately i have had an early miscarriage.

Time for me and DH to have a break, enjoy Christmas and hope that 2011 is our year.

Thanks for your support & good luck to you all.

Stacey xxx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Stacey - sorry to hear your news....thinking of you xxxx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

So sorry Stacey, Jo, Em, Little Miss Stephy, not much luck on this thread   
xxxxx


----------



## CarolinaT (Oct 26, 2010)

so sorry for your sad news girls   thinking of you all and wish i could make it all different and help in some way but i know i can't so please accept lots of love and thoughts to you all  
I am absolutely dreading my test on friday now...trying to stay as positive as possible but it is so difficult...


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

hi carolina - good luck for your test hun.....we're definitely due some good news on this thread so maybe you're it!!

Jo xxx


----------

